# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الرياضة >  >  الوصل الإماراتي أطاح بالاتحاد السعودي من بطولة التعاون للسلة

## ساقي العطاشا

*خدم القادسية الكويتي في التأهل للدور نصف النهائي* 
الوصل الإماراتي أطاح بالاتحاد السعودي من بطولة التعاون للسلة *الجفير - محمد عباس، يونس منصور، جعفر العالي*
أخرج فريق الوصل الإماراتي فريق الاتحاد السعودي من بطولة مجلس التعاون للأندية أبطال الدوري الـ 27 لكرة السلة التي تستضيفها مملكة البحرين بعد أن تمكن من الفوز عليه بفارق 12 نقطة وهي النتيجة التي يحتاج إليها لإخراج فريق الاتحاد.

وانتهت المباراة لصالح الوصل الإماراتي بنتيجة 115/103 بعد مباراة مثيرة من الجانبين سيطر فريق الوصل الإماراتي على معظم فتراتها.

وبفوز الوصل بهذا الفارق الكبير من النقاط تصدر فرق المجموعة الأولى برصيد 5 نقاط وبفارق نقاط التسجيل عن فريق القادسية الكويتي الذي أصبح في المركز الثاني في الوقت الذي تراجع فيه الاتحاد السعودي إلى المركز الثالث في ترتيب فرق المجموعة بعد أن كان في صدارتها.

وتأهل كل من الوصل الإماراتي والقادسية الكويتي إلى الدور نصف النهائي للبطولة، في حين أن الاتحاد السعودي سيلعب في دور تحديد المركزين الخامس والسادس للبطولة.

ولو انتهت نتيجة المباراة بأي فارق أقل من 12 نقطة لصالح الوصل لتأهل الاتحاد السعودي والوصل الإماراتي إلى الدور نصف النهائي ولكن انتهاء المباراة بفارق 12 نقطة مكّن فريق القادسية الكويتي من احتلال المركز الثاني في ترتيب فرق المجموعة.

تألق في المباراة من جانب فريق الوصل الإماراتي لاعب الفريق قاسم محمد (29 نقطة و5 متابعات)، ومحترف الفريق الأميركي كورنتي فيلدز (31 نقطة و10 نقاط و4 متابعات). وسجل بقية نقاط الوصل الإماراتي كل من: يونس قاسم 4، إبراهيم عبدالله 14، جاسم عبدالرضا 12، أحمد محمد 8، أيوب عباس 9، وراشد ناصر 8.

في حين تألق في صفوف فريق الاتحاد السعودي المحترف الأميركي برسيت لوترديل (32 نقطة و9 متابعات وهيأ 6 كرات) وحصل على لقب أفضل لاعب في المباراة، وعادل الجهني (20 نقطة و4 متابعات)، وعلي طه (19 نقطة و8 متابعات). وسجل بقية نقاط الفريق كل من: جابر ناصر 14، وعادل حميد 4 نقاط. 

وكان الربع الأول من المباراة قد انتهى بالتعادل 32/32، قبل أن يكتسح فريق الوصل منافسه الاتحاد في الفترة الثانية بنتيجة 31/18. وحاول الاتحاد العودة في الفترة الثالثة وتقليص الفارق وتمكن بعد أن أنهى الفترة الثالثة لصالحه 30/25 قبل أن يتمكن الوصل من توسيع الفارق في الفترة الأخيرة التي فاز فيها 27/23.

بدأ فريق الاتحاد السعودي والوصل الإماراتي مباراتهما أمس بقوة، وبنفس هجومي قوي انعكس على معدل التسجيل المرتفع في الفترة الأولى وتبادل تسجيل النقاط من الجانبين حتى انتهى الربع الأول من المباراة بتعادل الفريقين 32/32.

الربع الثاني

ومع بداية الفترة الثانية من المباراة اعتمد مدرب الوصل الإماراتي عبدالحميد إبراهيم على اللعب السريع والتصويب من خارج المنطقة ليتمكن الفريق منذ البداية في التقدم في النتيجة وتوسيع الفارق تدريجياً إلى أن وصل الفارق إلى 52/40 فطلب مدرب الاتحاد السعودي الأرجنتيني ريكاردو الوقت المستقطع.

وأخرج مدرب الاتحاد محترفه الأميركي بريست وأدخل بدلا منه علي المغربي وذلك لمجاراة سرعة لعب فريق الوصل الإماراتي. 

واعتمد مدرب الاتحاد السعودي على اللعب السريع والمراقبة اللصيقة لمنع لاعبي الوصل من مواصلة التقدم في النتيجة.

ونجح الاتحاد في ظل تألق قائده عادل الجهني في الرميات الثلاثية من تقليص الفارق وإيصاله إلى أربع نقاط فقط 50/54.

مدرب الوصل الإماراتي عبدالحميد إبراهيم، غيّر طريقة دفاعه إلى دفاع رجل لرجل قوي لمنع لاعبي الاتحاد السعودي من التصويب الثلاثي وخصوصا قائد الفريق الجهني إلى جانب تنويع اللعب في الهجوم من خلال الهجمات السريعة ما مكن الفريق من العودة مجدداً إلى التقدم وتوسيع الفارق إلى أنهى الشوط الأول لصالحه 63/50.

وكانت نتيجة الفترة الثانية من المباراة انتهت لصالح الوصل 31/18.

الربع الثالث

اعتمد فريق الاتحاد السعودي على دفاع المنطقة مع الضغط على حامل الكرة ما منع الوصل الإماراتي من التسجيل وخصوصا في ظل عدم توفيق اللاعبين في الرميات الثلاثية ليتقلص فارق النتيجة إلى 54/67 فطلب مدرب الوصل الوقت المستقطع الأول.

وواصل الاتحاد السعودي تفوقه بعد الوقت المستقطع وخصوصا من خلال تألق علي المغربي والأميركي بريست لوترديل تحت الحلق ليتمكن الفريق وبعد نقطتي جابر ناصر من تقليص الفارق إلى 62/69 في ظل عجز الوصل عن التسجيل.

الوصل اعتمد على الرميات الثلاثية التي تمكن قاسم محمد من خلالها من تسجيل 6 نقاط متتالية للتغلب على تواجد عملاق الاتحاد بريست تحت الحلق.

لكن تواصل بريست في التسجيل تحت الحلق وتسجيل عادل الجهني ثلاثية للاتحاد وتبعها بثلاثية أخرى في أقل من دقيقة قلص الفارق إلى 6 نقاط فقط 76/82.

وواصل قاسم محمد هوايته في تسجيل الرميات الثلاثية ؛ ليتمكن من تسجيل رمية وسعت الفارق مجدداً إلى أن انتهى الربع الثالث والوصل متقدم في نتيجة المباراة 88/80.

ربع الحسم

وظلت النتيجة متأرجحة في الفترة الأخيرة من المباراة مع تمكن الاتحاد السعودي من تقليص الفارق ولكن يعود الوصل لتوسيعه مجددا في ظل تألق قاسم محمد وأيوب عباس والأميركي كورنتس فيلدز.

وواصل الوصل تقدمه في ظل التعب الذي أنهك لاعبي الاتحاد في الفترة الأخيرة وعدم قدرتهم على مجاراة سرعة لاعبي الوصل الإماراتي.

ليوصل الوصل الفارق في النتيجة إلى 113/100، قبل أن ينهي فريق الوصل الإماراتي المباراة لصالحه 115/103.



الاتحاد يخسر لكثرة أخطائه الشخصية

إحصاءات مباراة الوصل والاتحاد

فاز فريق الوصل الإماراتي على الاتحاد السعودي بنتيجة 115/103، إذ سجل فريق الوصل الإماراتي 27 رمية ثنائية من أصل 52 محاولة قام بها، و15 محاولة ثلاثية من أصل 30، و16 رمية حرة من أصل 23، في حين سجل فريق الاتحاد 37 رمية ثنائية من أصل 55 محاولة، و6 رميات ثلاثية من أصل 14 محاولة، وسجل 11 رمية حرة من أصل 15 محاولة.

- هيأ فريق الوصل الإماراتي 20 كرة للتسجيل، في حين هيأ فريق الاتحاد السعودي 17 كرة للتسجيل.

- حقق فريق الوصل الإماراتي 25 متابعة منها 15 دفاعية و10 هجومية، في حين حقق فريق الاتحاد 35 متابعة، منها 26 دفاعية و9 هجومية.

- قطع فريق الوصل الإماراتي 16 كرة وخسر الكرة (تيرن أوفر) 12 مرة، في حين قطع فريق الاتحاد السعودي 6 كرات وخسر الكرة 26 مرة.

- ارتكب لاعبو الوصل 18 خطأ شخصي في المباراة، في حين ارتكب لاعبو الاتحاد 20 خطأ شخصي في المباراة.



الأميركي كورنتي فيلدز أفضل ريباوندر

حصل محترف فريق الوصل الإماراتي كورنتي فيلدز على لقب أفضل ريباوندر في مباراة أمس بعد أن تمكن من تحقيق 10 متابعات في المباراة منها 8 هجومية واثنتين دفاعية، متفوقا على محترف فريق الاتحاد السعودي الأميركي بريست الذي حقق 9 متابعات، في حين حقق كل من عادل حميد وعلي طه من فريق الاتحاد السعودي 8 متابعات لكل منهما.



الفنية تكتفي بلفت نظر بريست وضاري



أكد رئيس اللجنة الفنية لبطولة التعاون لكرة السلة علي أحمد أن اللجنة الفنية اكتفت بتوجيه لفت نظر لكل من لاعب القادسية الكويتي ضاري ولاعب الاتحاد السعودي الأميركي بريست، وذلك بعد حوادث الانفلات في أعقاب المباراة التي جمعتهما في اليوم الثاني للبطولة، مبيناً أن اللجنة ارتأت أن الحالة لا تستوجب الإيقاف ؛لأنها لا تعتبر حادثة شغب وإنما مجرد إبعاد لاعب عن آخر وذلك استناداً لتقرير المراقب الفني للمباراة الدولي يونس خميس من عمان.



بريست هداف المباراة وأفضل لاعب

استحق محترف فريق الاتحاد السعودي الأميركي بريست لوترديل للمباراة الثالثة على التوالي لقب أفضل لاعب في المباراة وحصل على جائزة الـ 200 دولار المقدمة من بنك البحرين الوطني بعد أن حقق 0.7273 نقطة. وتألق بريست في مباراة الأمس بعد أن تمكن من تسجيل 32 نقطة وضعته في صدارة هدافي المباراة، كما حقق 9 متابعات وهيأ 6 كرات للتسجيل وصد 6 هجمات.

وجاء بعده في ترتيب هدافي المباراة محترف فريق الوصل الإماراتي الأميركي كورنتي فيلدز الذي سجل 31 نقطة، تلاه لاعب الوصل قاسم محمد الذي سجل 29 نقطة.



الينبعاوي: فريقي عانى من التعب والإرهاق

مساعد مدرب الاتحاد غسان عبدالحميد الينبعاوي أشار إلى أن فريقه تلقى الخسارة الأولى له هذا الموسم وهي الخسارة التي ألقت به خارج حسابات البطولة الخليجية، معتبرا أن ذلك من سوء حظ فريقه.

واعترف الينبعاوي أن فريقه يوم أمس لم يكن في فورمته الطبيعية ولم يتمكن من الثبات على مستوى واحد في المباراة ويبدو أن عاملي الإرهاق والتعب أثرا عليه كثيراً في هذه المباراة بالإضافة إلى قوة فريق الوصل ومستواه الرائع في البطولة حتى الآن.

وعن أحقية وصول فريقا الوصل والقادسية للدور الثاني أكد الينبعاوي أنهما يستحقان ذلك وخصوصاً أن مستواهما لا يقل مستوى عن أي فريق آخر في البطولة، مبدياً أسفه لخروج فريقه.



توقف ساعة الـ 24 ثانية

توقفت ساعة الـ 24 ثانية مع بداية الربع الأخير من مباراة الوصل الإماراتي والاتحاد السعودي ما تسبب في توقف المباراة لأكثر من 10 دقائق وهي المدة التي استغرقها إصلاح الساعة وعودة المباراة مجدداً. وبذلك يتواصل مسلسل الخلل المتواصل في الأجهزة الإلكترونية الخاصة بصالة مركز الشباب في الجفير بعد أن توقفت في مباراة سابقة الساعة الرئيسية في الصالة.



عبدالرضا: أكدنا جدارتنا بالتأهل

صانع ألعاب الوصل الإماراتي جاسم عبدالرضا أكد أحقية فريقه بالفوز والتأهل نظراً إلى المستوى الكبير الذي قدّمه في المباريات الثلاث التي خاضها في الدور الأول، مشيراً إلى أنه مازال يملك الأفضل ليقدّمه في المباريات المقبلة.

وعن الفوز الكبير والعريض الذي خرج به الوصل أمس على الاتحاد أوضح عبدالرضا بقوله: «تمكن مدربنا عبدالحميد من قراءة أوراق الفريق الخصم جيّداً ووضع الاستراتيجية الكفيلة بالقضاء على مكامن القوة واستغلال نقاط الضعف وبالتالي خروجنا بالفوز في هذه المباراة»، مشددا على أن فريقه متكاملا ويتوافر لديه أكثر من عشرة لاعبين جاهزون لخوض أية مباراة.

----------

